# Tobacco flavour juice



## LeislB (26/5/20)

Hi all

I have a friend who's giving up smoking and asked me to make a tobacco flavour for him. He doesn't want any additives other than tobacco. I have never made tobacco juice and ordered dark tobacco (inawera). Can I use it as a single flavour? Mixed reviews on e-liquid recipes so I'd appreciate your advice. What percentage should I use as a single mix?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/5/20)

I can only say that Tobacco juices need a fairly lengthy steep process to not taste like ass. No shake and vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (26/5/20)

LeislB said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a friend who's giving up smoking and asked me to make a tobacco flavour for him. He doesn't want any additives other than tobacco. I have never made tobacco juice and ordered dark tobacco (inawera). Can I use it as a single flavour? Mixed reviews on e-liquid recipes so I'd appreciate your advice. What percentage should I use as a single mix?


If you want to go the DIY route, this one is pretty awesome... https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/24962#cardinal_by_fear
Once the lockdown ends, give @GSM500 a shout, he is the tobacco king.

P.S. - Cardinal only needs about a week steep, as it uses artificial tobacco flavours and not NET flavours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (26/5/20)

I tried for a mate of mine and initially went in @ 3% and 6mg nic. Wow that stuff was strong, we ended up doubling up the mix to dilute it. He mixes now at a mere 1.5% and 6% nic and he says it tastes good to him.

Like cooking, difficult to take it out once it is in. He is just using the one flavour 70/30/vg/pg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (26/5/20)

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/86198#arabian_night_s_by_fear
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/50409#saria_by_fear
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/60268#arctic_queen_by_fear
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/50237#acadian_black_label_by_fear
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/49647#buffalo_burlington_by_fear
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/35021#budderstotch_aka_burleyscotch_v2_by_fear
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/19044#the_creamy_cuban_by_fear

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB (26/5/20)

Thanks guys. I only have the 1 tobacco flavour, he doesn't want any accent flavours. To me it's definitely going to taste k#k but I'll mix at 1.5% and see what he says. He's a smoker so doesn't want any sweetener or butterscotch or anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (26/5/20)

He's probably not going to let it steep either, desperate times!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (26/5/20)

LeislB said:


> Thanks guys. I only have the 1 tobacco flavour, he doesn't want any accent flavours. To me it's definitely going to taste k#k but I'll mix at 1.5% and see what he says. He's a smoker so doesn't want any sweetener or butterscotch or anything.


Oh poop, I didn't see you already ordered the one tobacco, my bad!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (26/5/20)

LeislB said:


> Thanks guys. I only have the 1 tobacco flavour, he doesn't want any accent flavours. To me it's definitely going to taste k#k but I'll mix at 1.5% and see what he says. He's a smoker so doesn't want any sweetener or butterscotch or anything.



Difficult one but I applaud you for trying. I think it is a lot easier for guys to switch when they are not worried about tobacco flavours. How much nic are you going to use, if he gets a bit of throat hit and more of an MTL experience it may seem more like smoking to him.

All the best I hope it works out for you both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (26/5/20)

I'm going to do 6mg of nicotine, his wife contacted me and did all the negotiations with him talking in the back ground. hahahah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (26/5/20)

LeislB said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a friend who's giving up smoking and asked me to make a tobacco flavour for him. He doesn't want any additives other than tobacco. I have never made tobacco juice and ordered dark tobacco (inawera). Can I use it as a single flavour? Mixed reviews on e-liquid recipes so I'd appreciate your advice. What percentage should I use as a single mix?



you can do a single flavour, no problem, try 2%

maybe make a 10ml tester first in case you feel you need to adjust

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (26/5/20)

LeislB said:


> I'm going to do 6mg of nicotine, his wife contacted me and did all the negotiations with him talking in the back ground. hahahah


For a tobacco, try mixing it at 60/40, will also increase that authentic throat hit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (26/5/20)

Hey being a married man I know all about that 

I think the nic hit will be just as important as the taste. I was on 36 mg nic on really poor mtl devices when I first gave up the stinkies. It was the nic that did the trick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/5/20)

I used to vape TFA Turkish Tobbaco Single flavour at 2.8% when I started vaping. I still use it but in a mix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB (26/5/20)

I looked on e-recipes for the better rated ones and the supplier I got it from had the 4 star dark tobacco so that's what I got. I really wish I could add some vanilla or cream or something but I'll do as requested. Maybe make a little 10ml of my idea for him to try. I really appreciate all your help, THANK YOU!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (26/5/20)

You are welcome, I am also new here and have had a great welcome, good bunch of guys and girls.

When you think of how many stinkie brands there are out there, Benson and Hedges, Pall mall, styvesant , camel, marlboro ... the list goes on and on. It must be very difficult to switch to vaping if you are a tobacco person. I know I changed brands many times when I was smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

